# Frequency of sh, ch and sss in human vocals???



## Jsracing (Apr 1, 2011)

It seems my ears are sensitive to whatever frequencies the "ch", "sh", and "ss" sounds of human vocals such as the start of words that begin with sh, ch, and s.
Does anyone know what frequencies these are at?


----------



## AAAAAAA (Oct 5, 2007)

More or less 8khz. Attenuate that and it will help a lot. What you don't like is refered to as sibilance.


----------



## gt6334a (Sep 9, 2010)

is this just from audio equipment, or do you also have this problem when listening to live conversation?


----------



## Mic10is (Aug 20, 2007)

Jsracing said:


> It seems my ears are sensitive to whatever frequencies the "ch", "sh", and "ss" sounds of human vocals such as the start of words that begin with sh, ch, and s.
> Does anyone know what frequencies these are at?


6.3k and 8k are the primary causes for sibilance

"CH" can be in the 4 or 5k region as well 

also pay attention to the recording, some people and recordings have sibilance to them--actually all people have some sibilance to their speech. so removing too much will make things sound very unnatural.

also these same frequencies add sparkle and can add clarity to speech and some instruments like horns and cymbals.

if cymbals sound "annoying" thats in the 1k region


----------



## Jsracing (Apr 1, 2011)

I don't have a problem when speaking with people, but do on most speaker systems be it phone or audio. My super crappy stock system bothered me at those frequencies also but its now a bit exacerbated with the new components. The tweeters are mounted in the dash aimed at the windshield (stock mounting locations) which is likely contributing to the effect. I'm liking at a low cost eq, so hopefully I can attenuate a bit of the sibilance out.
Thanks for the info guys.


----------



## gt6334a (Sep 9, 2010)

i just wanted to be sure that this is just restricted to speakers...

yeah, my old e34 bmw also had the tweeters on top of the dash firing to the windshield.. 

u might want to try if your eq can eliminate this..

also, a quick check is to try mounting the tweeters elsewhere using velcro.. just move it around and see if helps.. if it does, then you can consider spending a little bit more cash to have it mounted permanently..


----------



## subwoofery (Nov 9, 2008)

Interactive Frequency Chart - Independent Recording Network 

Enjoy, 
Kelvin


----------



## subwoofery (Nov 9, 2008)

Interactive Frequency Chart - Independent Recording Network 

Enjoy, 
Kelvin


----------



## Jsracing (Apr 1, 2011)

That's an interesting chart. Can't play with it on my phone but will try when I get home.

The tweeters are pressed into and hot glued into the stock tweeter mounts which are just caps that cover a large hole in my dash. I had to bore out the stock cap to fit the morel tweetersa they were somewhat large. I can pop out the entire cap with the tweeter stuck to it and move it aroundto see if it improves the sibilance. I do have the surface mount morel pods that I could mount the tweeters to that would angle them about 30-40° from horizontal and mount those abit off axis to se of that would help, but a couple of problems doing that:
1. The factory hole is too big for the morel pod so I have to find a way to mount the pod to the dash
2. I lose the factory look which is a concern because a previous car was stolen and all my audio stolen too so I wanted to keep this one very oem looking.

The EQ has an adjustment at 6khz. Hopefully that's enough to affect the sibilance but I don't know what the roll off of the filter is to know how much it would affect 8khz.


----------

